# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  Hair Transplant Experience @ MEDISPA Done by Dr Suneet Soni, India

## Dr. Suneet Soni Clinic

Hair Transplant Experience with Dr. Suneet Soni @ Medispa India

Call: +91-8527220878, +91-9571750906 or Send your 5 scalp pics for the assessment through online consultation Form : https://www.medispaindia.in/online-query/

----------

